
A breakdown of coronavirus risk by demographic factors - dogan
https://www.statnews.com/2020/03/03/who-is-getting-sick-and-how-sick-a-breakdown-of-coronavirus-risk-by-demographic-factors/
======
trenchgun
What a shit article. Zero visualizations. Just fuck you.

